# Rhino 450?



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

looking for some insight on the rhino 450. friend of mine is getting one in a trade. i believe its an 06. i have used one before as an emergency vehicle working a hare scramble, and was quit surprised at how strong the dam thing was for a 450. especially with me, two other medics and a patient . my buddy just mainly wants to know how reliable that motor is and is there anyyhing he should be concerned about other than the ussual. any help would be great. thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be fine. A lot of people prefered them to their big brother, b/c the 450 was geared lower than the 660 (to accomodate for less HP) so it actually pulled pretty well, from what I've read.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok thankyou. makes sense as i was amazed at how one of those climbed out of a steep , wet ditch with stock tires and all of us on it. didnt even need the locker and it did it pretty easily.


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

Iv had a 06 450 and 07 660, personally I liked the 450 better, pretty much same top speed, the 450 has les vibration and is geared really well, only diff I could really tell was taking off in gravel and when running wide open up a hill the 660 pulled a little harder


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

450 is A great machine, motor wise is very reliable. Buddy of mine had one and put 10,000 miles on it before the motor finally went. He worked it like a dog to.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

most sxs will climb better purely because of the longer wheelbase.


----------

